# Looking for new mommies or moms-to-be



## Cha V (2 mo ago)

Hi, we created a safe, welcoming space where mothers can "tell it like it is" and speak candidly about what they're experiencing. We all know that parenthood brings many highs and lows, and new moms are often bombarded with information and advice about parenting, but have no space to process their feelings and experiences. This is not an alternative to (mothering.com) but this is also one of the few places where new mommies can talk, vent, process, and express their feelings without judgment from others.

www.momsafeplace.com

Mommies who join early will become our founding members and receive exclusive benefits and gifts from us.💕

Thanks,
Cha


----------

